# Ciao



## Ospite (19 Novembre 2012)

...e grazie per -come da nick- appunto "Ospitarmi" presso di voi.
Chiarisco subito che sono gobbo così eventuali commenti non potranno venire fraintesi.
Buona giornata.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Novembre 2012)

Non sei l'unico gobbo nel forum,don't worry e benvenuto tra noi!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Novembre 2012)

Benvenuto comunque.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Novembre 2012)

ciao benvenuto


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Novembre 2012)

Hellcome, gobbo.


----------

